# rear bag suggestion



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

so i popped another rear bag. i have universal airlift bags with the slam kit and cut nipples. was wondering what works with the bracket. aero/air house/RE line/SS line 

heres my current rear setup for reference.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

Popped another bag? I would be checking out why you keep popping them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Im goin airhouse 2 with dcups. They have the lowest compressed height. I was originally goin with performance rears but i think ill like these better


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm having put in SS-5s and d cups


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

is this what keeps happening?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

That's because the bags you are running now are stupid. 

Slam Specialties :beer: :beer:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

jwcardy said:


> is this what keeps happening?


 No it was rubbing on the lca. How did that happen? 



bryangb said:


> That's because the bags you are running now are stupid.
> 
> Slam Specialties :beer: :beer:


 Mehhh. Bags are dumb as it is.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

bryangb said:


> That's because the bags you are running now are stupid.
> 
> Slam Specialties :beer: :beer:


 :beer:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

SS re5s and d-cups


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Andy P said:


> SS re5s and d-cups


 AH2s installed correctly with the bottem d cup and sawed of nipple


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ah2 > ss5, re5


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

Would either bag mentioned fit with stock lca? I assume not sense the diameters are all bigger than the tapered sleeve bag that comes with the kit (according to the specs). Also would a double bellow bag be stiffer than a single? When I air out I sit fender on lip and want a stiffer bag so I can ride lower. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

bacardicj151 said:


> AH2s installed correctly with the bottem d cup and sawed of nipple


 Now get the front lower... Or is the subframe bolts on the ground? 



tspooner said:


> Would either bag mentioned fit with stock lca? I assume not sense the diameters are all bigger than the tapered sleeve bag that comes with the kit (according to the specs). Also would a double bellow bag be stiffer than a single? When I air out I sit fender on lip and want a stiffer bag so I can ride lower. Thanks for the responses.


 Yes, it just depends on how you want to mount it... 

They dont hit/rub on the lca because of how nice the lower d-cup sit - you just have to get it in the center. 

What rear shocks are you running?


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

Andy P said:


> Now get the front lower... Or is the subframe bolts on the ground?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well I don't care about getting the lowest setup as my wheel setup holds me up anyway. I have airlift shocks. And I have the original D-cup.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

tspooner said:


> Well I don't care about getting the lowest setup as my wheel setup holds me up anyway. I have airlift shocks. And I have the original D-cup.


 I was asking CJ about his fronts not you haha 

You might want to trim the top cup and nipple some - i did and i think it sits just right with both 17/18s


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Andy P said:


> Now get the front lower... Or is the subframe bolts on the ground


 pretty sure I'm maxed out in the front. I'm going to see what I can do


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

bacardicj151 said:


> pretty sure I'm maxed out in the front. I'm going to see what I can do


 It might be the stock wheels and big tires but, you should be tucking front more..


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Andy P said:


> It might be the stock wheels and big tires but, you should be tucking front more..


 I am on the AMGs


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

bacardicj151 said:


> I am on the AMGs


 Pics!!!!


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

Andy P said:


> I was asking CJ about his fronts not you haha
> 
> You might want to trim the top cup and tipple some - i did and i think it sits just right with both 17/18s


 yea i know. i just quoted the whole thing cause i was on my phone. i was just speaking in general about not needing to get the lowest setup. now by saying trim the top cup do you mean the plastic on the bag? and what do you mean by tripple some? btw the frame nipple is gone. forgot to mention that in the origonal post.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

tspooner said:


> yea i know. i just quoted the whole thing cause i was on my phone. i was just speaking in general about not needing to get the lowest setup. now by saying trim the top cup do you mean the plastic on the bag? and what do you mean by tripple some? btw the frame nipple is gone. forgot to mention that in the origonal post.


 Nipple as in boobs - is what i mean ahah 

Ya i hate when the rear tucks more than the front - IMO too 


I mean trim the nipple and top part of the d-cup and it will sit just right - yet again IMO 


You can not do this as you cut your nipple all the way off - so you will need to make a stud or something... 

GL


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

Andy P said:


> Nipple as in boobs - is what i mean ahah
> 
> Ya i hate when the rear tucks more than the front - IMO too
> 
> ...


 oh. yea that b*tch is gone. haha.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

wish i never had airlifts and cut up the unibody rail :banghead: 

here's an "in progress" pic of how i corrected the issue up top. re5's mount upside down...


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

hyphytrain203 said:


> wish i never had airlifts and cut up the unibody rail :banghead:
> 
> here's an "in progress" pic of how i corrected the issue up top. re5's mount upside down...


 i agree. it was a stupid decision. should have looked into it more. well anyway i just ordered a universal tapered sleave bag just so i can get it back on the road. i'm thinking of finding another set of lcas and modifying them. and i'll just have to see how wide of a bag i can put in it. 
btw the specs on bagriders, for the diameter spec that they have for every bag do you know if that is for unmounted or mounted with pressure in it. sense it could be wider depending on the bag. thanks in advance!


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

the re5's max diameter (widest part of the bag itself) is without pressure. this diameter decreases as it becomes pressurized. 

http://www.slamspecialties.com/air_springs/RE-5.pdf 

not too sure about the tapered sleeve bags or ah2's...


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

hyphytrain203 said:


> the re5's max diameter (widest part of the bag itself) is without pressure. this diameter decreases as it becomes pressurized.
> 
> http://www.slamspecialties.com/air_springs/RE-5.pdf
> 
> not too sure about the tapered sleeve bags or ah2's...


 Hmmm. I'll have to look into this. Trying to find a pair of lca's to modify.


----------

